# Verkaufe Splinter Cell Gutschein



## SeriousSammy (21. Oktober 2013)

Verkaufe meinen Splinter Cell Gutschein, welcher bei meiner Grafikkarte beilag.
Enthalten sind folgende Titel:

Splinter Cell Blacklist
Splinter Cell Double Agent
Splinter Cell Convictions

Neupreis listet Ubisoft aktuell mit ca. 68€
Ich würde mich über realistische Gebote freuen.


----------

